# African Clawed Frog + Pleco



## stevenc (May 14, 2007)

After our recent incident with our apple snail and the frogs beating them up. We are wondering if the same thing will happen if we add a pleco to the tank considering they are commonly found on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Your frog beat up the snail? Hmm, I have heard they can be aggressive but never thought they owuld go after a snail of that size. As for the pleco, I wouldn't think that the frogs are likely to be able to hurt one, more likely the other way around. If the pleco has a cave and the frogs have enough plants I would think they should get along fine. On an open bottom it is likely there will be the occasional scirmish but I don;t think they are going to kill each other.


----------



## xingumike (Oct 20, 2006)

if it moves then the frog will have a go at it thats the bottom line.

they are vicious (and clawed lol) and do best in a species tank, i wouldn't let them get within 10 feet of my plecos.


----------

